# Only Took 2 Years



## RichsFishin (Nov 4, 2007)

Finally got my first yote Saturday with my 20gauge and #2 buckshot. I saw him beside our cornfield and decided to try to spot and stalk him. I walked in about 3 rows in the corn and slowly walked his way. I got out of the corn about 80 yards in from him and blasted 1 shot at him and nailed him in the side. He was running around in circles biting at his side and rump so I blasted another round at him and he ran off in the corn. I finally found him today and so did some buzzards or another yote. Wasn't much left of him but at least its my first and hopefully more to come...................Rich


----------



## rod bender bob (May 19, 2004)

If you killed him at 80 yards you have a h e l l of a 20 gauge!


----------



## Ðe§perado™ (Apr 15, 2004)

80 yards with a 20 gauge....really?


----------



## RichsFishin (Nov 4, 2007)

I thought it was something close to it. I will walk it off tomorrow...........Rich


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

BRAVISIMO! World record shooting. I usually try to get within 40 yards with my 20 gauge and #3 buckshot. Good job though.

Huntinbull


----------



## RichsFishin (Nov 4, 2007)

Just got back from walking it off and I came up with 52 yards. SORRY FOR THE MISTAKE..........................


----------



## Bassin' Buckeye (May 22, 2009)

It didn't matter to me how far it was!! One less yote out there!

Keep up the good work.


----------



## Chippewa (Oct 25, 2004)

congrats on the first yote!!!!!! now time for the doves


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

I'm with Bassin' Buckeye , a dead 'yote is a good yote !!!! Congrats & get back out there & do it again.


----------



## RichsFishin (Nov 4, 2007)

Trust Me Chippewa alot more doves then yotes here............Rich


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

Slightly different loads & recoil for those doves, too !!!


----------



## greatthosu (May 11, 2009)

Congrats on the first yote RichsFishin.Wears their,s one their,s Moore.


----------



## Searay (Feb 12, 2007)

Where did you buy the buckshot for your 20ga.?


----------



## RichsFishin (Nov 4, 2007)

Bought them #2 buckshot at Fin Feather and Fur for I believe it was $8 for a box of 5......................Rich


----------



## Lil' Rob (Apr 11, 2004)

Congrats on the nailing the coyote...one less hungry predator around the farm!

Let us know if you need any help with those doves .


----------

